# CALIFORNIA HYDRAULICS



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I AM WORKING WITH MY PARTNER AND WE ARE DOING A CUSTOM LINE OF HYDRAULICS WE WILL OFFER BILLIT AND SIGNATURE PARTS 
ALL PARTS ARE MADE IN HOUSE
I WILL BE POSTING NEW PICTURES DAILY 
WE ALSO DO CUSTOM MACHINING 
I WILL ADD A NEW PROFILE JUST WANTED TO GET THE BALL ROLLING


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 20 2009, 12:44 AM~13057054
> *I AM WORKING WITH MY PARTNER AND WE ARE DOING A CUSTOM LINE OF HYDRAULICS WE WILL OFFER BILLIT AND SIGNATURE PARTS
> ALL PARTS ARE MADE IN HOUSE
> I WILL BE POSTING NEW PICTURES DAILY
> ...




:worship: NICE !!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

everything looks good homie!


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

looking good


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

HOLY SHIT JD........



BADASS!!!!!!! Way to stay on top of the game. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## CALIFORNIA HYDRO (Feb 20, 2009)

THANKS FELLAS


----------



## CALIFORNIA HYDRO (Feb 20, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Feb 19 2009, 11:38 PM~13057506
> *very nice.
> *


Yup :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Looks great! Love the cylinder shaped dump block.


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

Whats your prices? nice work.


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

:0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 cuttin_@Feb 20 2009, 09:38 AM~13058630
> *Whats your prices? nice work.
> *


PRICING WILL BE UP THIS WEEKEND


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

looks good.good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

holy #$%$#@, everithing looks show quality, I wonder how xpensive!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Amazing work... everything looks badass!!  :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

damn this shit is no joke what the cost on a few of those items


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

DAMN HOMIE. IMA HAVE TO GET A SET LIKE THAT FOR MY OTHER DUECE


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

that shit looks bad ass!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

when will those dual battery trays be avail?


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

so many questions, not enough answers


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 19 2009, 11:44 PM~13057054
> *I AM WORKING WITH MY PARTNER AND WE ARE DOING A CUSTOM LINE OF HYDRAULICS WE WILL OFFER BILLIT AND SIGNATURE PARTS
> ALL PARTS ARE MADE IN HOUSE
> I WILL BE POSTING NEW PICTURES DAILY
> ...


THATS FUNNY I GOT THAT SAME LINE :0


----------



## Super Hater (May 18, 2002)

SHIT THIS ONE HAS A BLACK MAGIC LOGO ON THE PLUG!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 21 2009, 01:03 AM~13066366
> *THATS FUNNY I GOT THAT SAME LINE :0
> *


Sorry albert but i had to partner up and i gotta do some marketing


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 21 2009, 12:06 AM~13066395
> *Sorry albert but i had to partner up and i gotta do some  marketing
> *


DID THIS IN 2007
































YOU GOT ME FUCKED UP ESE..... :angry:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 21 2009, 01:16 AM~13066493
> *DID THIS IN 2007
> 
> 
> ...


ACTUALLY BILL AND BERNIE DID IT FOR YOU AND THEY PARTNERED UP WITH ME AND WERE NOW CALIFORNIA HYDRAULICS


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Super Hater_@Feb 21 2009, 12:05 AM~13066389
> *SHIT THIS ONE HAS A BLACK MAGIC LOGO ON THE PLUG!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I GUESS THATS WHAT HE DOES :dunno: EVERY MAN FOR HIMSELF??? :dunno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 21 2009, 02:27 AM~13066916
> *:0  I GUESS THATS WHAT HE DOES :dunno: EVERY MAN FOR HIMSELF??? :dunno:
> *


ACTUALLY THATS A AH LOGO LOOK A LIL CLOSER


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

OH SHIT THESE LOOK FAMILAR TOOOO........
















:0 :0 DON'T THEY HOMIE..............


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 21 2009, 02:36 AM~13066953
> *OH SHIT THESE LOOK FAMILAR TOOOO........
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH MY NEW OFFICE IN THE BACK AND THE DUPMS BERNIE AND BILL MAKE NOW KNOW AS CALIFORNIA HYDRAULICS HOMIE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 20 2009, 10:31 PM~13064929
> *when will those dual battery trays be avail?
> *


THERE READY NOW


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Super Hater_@Feb 21 2009, 01:05 AM~13066389
> *SHIT THIS ONE HAS A BLACK MAGIC LOGO ON THE PLUG!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A AH LOGO THE OLD LOGO FOR THE COMPANY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 20 2009, 01:02 AM~13057293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY FIRST DESIGN


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 21 2009, 01:44 AM~13066989
> *MY FIRST DESIGN
> *


WOW.......


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

BUT ALL MINE :biggrin:

LOOK WERE ZENITH WAS BEFORE I TOOK OVER JUST GIVE ME SOME TIME I HAVE ALOT OF DESIGNS AND IDEAS :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ALL THESE PRODUCTS ARE MACHINED BY AH-2 IN SANTA FE SPRINGS


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 20 2009, 12:02 AM~13057293
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ARE THOSE PITBULL BLOCS?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 21 2009, 03:48 AM~13067148
> *ARE THOSE PITBULL BLOCS?
> *


YES MY GREEN BIGBODY 1 1/2 YEARS AGO HAD PITBULL HYDRAULICS BUILT BY STREET TOYS IN MISSIPPI AND BRET IN KY I DESIGNED AND HAD THE BEARING END CAPS MAD TO GO WITH MY WHEELS


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 21 2009, 02:34 AM~13067110
> *BUT ALL MINE  :biggrin:
> 
> LOOK WERE ZENITH WAS BEFORE I TOOK OVER JUST GIVE ME SOME TIME I HAVE ALOT OF DESIGNS AND IDEAS :biggrin:
> *


WOW....


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

.looks good lets see some prices,


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 21 2009, 02:41 AM~13067126
> *ALL THESE PRODUCTS ARE MACHINED BY AH-2 IN SANTA FE SPRINGS
> *


 :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THANKS


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 21 2009, 02:53 AM~13067161
> *THANKS
> *


COME PICK UP THOSE ARM ILL HAVE THEM READY FOR YOU ON MONDAY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 21 2009, 03:58 AM~13067172
> *COME PICK UP THOSE ARM ILL HAVE THEM READY FOR YOU ON MONDAY
> *


IM ON MY WAY


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 21 2009, 03:02 AM~13067181
> *IM ON MY WAY
> *


DICK IT DON'T TAKE 2 DAYS TO GET TO MY SHOP :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 21 2009, 04:05 AM~13067184
> *DICK IT DON'T TAKE 2 DAYS TO GET TO MY SHOP :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ITS GONNA TAKE ME 2 DAYS TO HIRE SECURITY TO GO BY WITH ME


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 21 2009, 03:11 AM~13067194
> *ITS GONNA TAKE ME 2 DAYS TO HIRE SECURITY TO GO BY WITH ME
> *


 :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 21 2009, 04:26 AM~13067219
> *:0
> *


IT WAS A JOKE :uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 21 2009, 03:32 AM~13067228
> *IT WAS A JOKE  :uh:
> *


so was mine :uh:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 21 2009, 03:11 AM~13067194
> *ITS GONNA TAKE ME 2 DAYS TO HIRE SECURITY TO GO BY WITH ME
> *


YOU WUSSY :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 21 2009, 03:37 AM~13067233
> *so was mine :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

good morning STEAM ROLLER.......


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 21 2009, 10:23 AM~13068239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: THATS THE ONE RIGHT THERE..........


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

what the prices?


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 19 2009, 11:52 PM~13057173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

shit look bad ass hit me up if you need a wagon to try them on and show them off


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

So who will actually be selling these products, Zenith?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

Well it depends on how you look at it 
I own zenith of california and am a part owner of california hydraulics


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 19 2009, 11:50 PM~13057145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
This one is a serious contender for my trunk. But with a round tank cap.


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm shopping for hydros my friend how much is this just like in the pic(tray and all)


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

Retail is 4500 but will do a intoductry price of 3500


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Feb 23 2009, 07:30 PM~13089446
> *I'm shopping for hydros my friend how much is this just like in the pic(tray and all)
> 
> 
> ...




He Said Its A 4500 Value In His Raffle...


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 23 2009, 05:31 PM~13089465
> *Retail is 4500 but will do a intoductry price of 3500
> *



thank you for the fast answer


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kaos283_@Feb 23 2009, 06:29 PM~13089435
> *
> This one is a serious contender for my trunk. But with a round tank cap.
> *


SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

nice


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

jd doing big things once again!! 
mad props :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NO I HAVENT DONE NOTHING YET BUT START MARKETING WAIT TILL YOU SEE THE NEW PRODUCTS TO COME EVERY MONTH


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

I gotta give it to you for design sake alone. Alot of company make their own versions of "traditional" pumps, but this time, it looks like you guys are on to something "new"(finally).I Love the round shapes, and the tank coming off the gear is one of the dopest things Ive seen in a while.....Mad props, I just hope I can afford this shit when its released


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

what those aircraft style go for?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Feb 23 2009, 11:12 PM~13093084
> *I gotta give it to you for design sake alone. Alot of company make their own versions of "traditional" pumps, but this time, it looks like you guys are on to something "new"(finally).I Love the round shapes, and the tank coming off the gear is one of the dopest things Ive seen in a while.....Mad props, I just hope I can afford this shit when its released
> *


OHH ALL THOSE PRODUCTS ARE ALLREADY READY 

BUT THE NEW STUFF WILL BE COMMING OUT EVERY WEEK


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=356327&st=340


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

gwad damn shits lookin nice.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Feb 23 2009, 11:14 PM~13093107
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=356327&st=340
> *


THOSE PICTURES WERE TAKING AT AH-2 WERE THEY ARE MANUFACTORED AND NOW PARTNERS IN CALIFORNIA HYDRAULICS 

BLACK MAJIC DID MAKE OR PRODUCE THESE PUMPS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

LET ME PUT IT TO THESE GUYS LIKE THIS

WHEN I TOOK OVER ZENITH NO ONE WAS DOING OR SELLING SHIT

SAME GOES HERE WITH THIS HYDRAULIC LINE AH-2 WAS ABOUT TO GO OUT OF BUSINNESS DUE TO LACK OF SUPPORT FROM ITS DEALERS 

SO I JUMPED IN AND INVESTED IN THE COMPANY AND TOGETHER WE EST CALIFORNIA HYDRAULICS

WE WILL BE REDEISNING THE PRODUCT LINE AND COMMING UP WITH ALOT NEW PRODUCTS 

AND ALL USA MADE


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 23 2009, 11:25 PM~13093222
> *LET ME PUT IT TO THESE HATERS LIKE THIS
> 
> WHEN I TOOK OVER ZENITH NO ONE WAS DOING OR SELLING SHIT
> ...


damn jd you got haters everywhere homie i think they jealous of your sucess


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

damn zenith takin over the lowrider world....




thats good let a real rider take over it not "THE MAN"..

do your thing boy i aint mad at'cha............... "tupac"


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*LOOKING GOOD JD !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THANKS FELLAS


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 23 2009, 07:25 PM~13093222
> *LET ME PUT IT TO THESE GUYS LIKE THIS
> 
> WHEN I TOOK OVER ZENITH NO ONE WAS DOING OR SELLING SHIT
> ...


I THOUGHT AH-2 ''AMERICAN HYDRAULICS'' MAKES MACHINES EVERYBODYS PUMPS I WENT ON THEIR WEBSITE ONCE AND IT HAD EVERY HYDRAULIC COMPANY EXCEPT PRO HOPPER AS ITS DISTIBUTERS PEOPLE THINK THEY ARE USING DIFFERANT PRODUCTS THEIR NOT NO ONE DOES THEIR OWN MACHINING...THEY ARE ALL THE SAME JUST DIFFERANT ENGRAVING ON THE BLOCKS AND BACKING PLATES I LAUGH WHEN PEOPLE SAY THEIR BMH PUMP IS BETTER THEN HILOW'S OR REDS IS BETER THEN KOOLAIDS ITS THE SAME PUMP AH-2 ... CONGRATS ON THE WISE INVESTMENT WILL THE OTHER COMPANYS STILL OFFER THESE PUMPS OR IS IT STRICTLY CALIFORNIA HYDRAULICS LINE ?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

shutup pat you dont know shit you just readalotof shit. companies out there may take their product and may supe it up in house. i dont know im taking a swing at it. nah homie thanks for picking me up today. did you finish the front end.


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 24 2009, 12:19 AM~13094975
> *shutup pat you dont know shit you just readalotof shit. companies out there may take their product and may supe it up in house. i dont know im taking a swing at it. nah homie thanks for picking me up today. did you finish the front end.
> *


I DIDN'T READ IT I CALLED THEM BEFORE AND THEY TOLD ME THEY MACHINE THE BLOCKS, PISTONS , CYLINDERS , TANKS PRETTY MUCH THEY MAKE EVERYTHING EXCEPT MOTORS THEY COME FROM CHINA AND MARZOCCHI'S ALSO ADEL-2'S IS THEIR PRODUCT PRETTY MUCH ANY COMPANY SELLING THOSE DUMPS IS SELLING THEIR PUMPS


----------



## CALIFORNIA HYDRO (Feb 20, 2009)

THATS RIGHT ITS ALL MADE HERE IN HOUSE IN SANTA FE SPRINGS CALIFORNIA UNITED STATES OF AMERICA


----------



## CALIFORNIA HYDRO (Feb 20, 2009)

$129


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 24 2009, 01:25 AM~13093222
> *LET ME PUT IT TO THESE GUYS LIKE THIS
> 
> WHEN I TOOK OVER ZENITH NO ONE WAS DOING OR SELLING SHIT
> ...



good shit homie, much luck uffin:


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA HYDRO_@Feb 24 2009, 05:51 PM~13100909
> *$129
> 
> 
> ...



What the hell is this thing??


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

It's an optima battery tray.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

OUICK QUESTION HIT THE SWITCH GOOD CHARGE GOOD SWITCH CAR LIFTS SLOW ANSWERBAD MOTOR OR BAD GEAR WITCH IS IT


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

good luck jd pm a priced on the air craft style pumps


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Feb 24 2009, 09:26 PM~13102684
> *OUICK QUESTION HIT THE SWITCH GOOD CHARGE GOOD SWITCH CAR LIFTS SLOW ANSWERBAD MOTOR OR BAD GEAR WITCH IS IT
> *


MOTOR OR BAD BATTERY


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

To
The
Top


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Super Hater_@Feb 21 2009, 01:05 AM~13066389
> *SHIT THIS ONE HAS A BLACK MAGIC LOGO ON THE PLUG!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK CAREFULLY IT AH -2 LOGO :twak:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Feb 24 2009, 01:18 PM~13098005
> *I DIDN'T READ IT I CALLED THEM BEFORE AND THEY TOLD ME THEY MACHINE THE BLOCKS, PISTONS , CYLINDERS , TANKS PRETTY MUCH THEY MAKE EVERYTHING EXCEPT MOTORS THEY COME FROM CHINA AND MARZOCCHI'S ALSO ADEL-2'S IS THEIR PRODUCT PRETTY MUCH ANY COMPANY SELLING THOSE DUMPS IS SELLING THEIR PUMPS
> *


and every hydro company that has there own machine shop makes parts for/sells to their competition. when people say its all the same, its just preference, they dont mean its the about the same quality, they mean it IS the same! send them a design to put on the backing plates and pay the price for the minimum order and you have your own hydro line. Good to see someone is using the resources for somthing different now.


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 23 2009, 10:25 PM~13093222
> *LET ME PUT IT TO THESE GUYS LIKE THIS
> 
> WHEN I TOOK OVER ZENITH NO ONE WAS DOING OR SELLING SHIT
> ...



wow I think you owe me an apologie I was posting the pics I had FOR YOU!, And a link to the CORRECT thread for the aircraft style pumps. I POSTED PICS not one word came out of my mouth. In the thread I posted the link to all the different companys pics, they all have been posted including the setup Im building.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

Sorry about that my bad


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 26 2009, 06:44 PM~13122765
> *Sorry about that my bad
> *



DEFINITELY GOING TO WANT TO DO BUISNESS WHEN MY RIDE IS READY BRO

:thumbsup: ON YOUR SUCCESS HOMIE HOPE THIS LINE TAKES OFF CUZ I ALREADY LIKE WERE YOUR HEADING


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

:0 WOW!!! all these new designs are great!! do you think of all these great new products by yourself?????


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Feb 27 2009, 06:13 PM~13131756
> *:0 WOW!!! all these new designs are great!! do you think of all these great new products by yourself?????
> *


NO I DIDNT DESING ANY OF THE PRODUCTS AH-2 AND CALIFORNIA HYDRAULICS DID


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

im searching for a sponsor to finish my 63 rebuild no one around here has this hydraulic line if your interested in putting your product out there in my state let me know i live in louisville ky we got cce an pitbull an people buyen from everywhere but zs .you can check out my build topic might help move your product.ive went broke building this car thats y ive started looking for a sponsor.63 rebuild byb style in project rides.things left to do chrome rearend, driveshaft an some other small chrome additives.repaint it an of course save for five years to find the nicest setup for my trunk


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

Man i cant even sponser my own car were in a ression


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 28 2009, 07:32 PM~13140310
> *Man i cant even sponser my own car were in a ression
> *


 :roflmao: aint that the truth im on the same boat


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 28 2009, 06:32 PM~13140310
> *Man i cant even sponser my own car were in a ression
> *


thats cool ill get what i need just tryen to get it faster then my job will allow me :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 19 2009, 11:52 PM~13057173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the steel support


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

100 shipped


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

SPONSPONSOR SHIPS HUH? WELL I ALREADY BOUGHT THE WHEELS :biggrin: LOL IMA GET IT FOR SURE WHEN I START ON MY HT 62


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NEW PICS AND VIDEO TOMORROW SORRY FOR THE DELAY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

nice product!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THNAKS IVE BEEN REALLY BIZZY AND ILL HAVE PICS TOMORROW


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

im gunna be looking for some pumps for hopping u gunna offer some good setups?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Mar 27 2009, 01:35 AM~13404554
> *im gunna be looking for some pumps for hopping u gunna offer some good setups?
> *


TTT


----------



## CALIFORNIA HYDRO (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cjESYRfMFs


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

Nice dish rack..... :roflmao: 

what about spike pressure.... :dunno: nice video of the adel 2?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Apr 9 2009, 07:02 AM~13525847
> *Nice dish rack..... :roflmao:
> 
> what about spike pressure....  :dunno:  nice video of the adel 2?
> *


Who else has posted video of assembly and testing


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Apr 9 2009, 08:28 AM~13525943
> *Who else has posted video of assembly and testing
> *


NO ONE!!!!!!! :h5:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Really nice looking stuff you have homie. The best of luck. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

how much for the square whammy tank


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Nice JD, looks good to me. Good luck and will be caling you soon.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THANKS


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

you guys offer wholesale pricing to shops? Or is there a buy in
required??? I have a shop in PA let me know...


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Apr 17 2009, 10:01 PM~13611739
> *THANKS
> *


have you got my pm


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Feb 23 2009, 05:30 PM~13089446
> *I'm shopping for hydros my friend how much is this just like in the pic(tray and all)
> 
> 
> ...


that shit looks like a work of art :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

how much for just the block
and do you have any round whammy tanks


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 18 2009, 10:41 PM~13618829
> *have you got my pm
> *


REPLIED


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Apr 18 2009, 07:22 AM~13613305
> *you guys offer wholesale pricing to shops?  Or is there a buy in
> required???  I have a shop in PA let me know...
> *


YES THERE IS A SMALL BUY IN


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

i got my setup a while ago (vegas 07)..I'm still waiting for my car to get out of the body shop to put everything back together and finally install it. I'll let everyone know how it performs.


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Apr 20 2009, 09:50 PM~13638168
> *REPLIED
> *


havnt got anything :biggrin: try again :biggrin:


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good luck and I hope we can do business. I like all the shit you guys are doing. Pm sent


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Apr 21 2009, 01:42 PM~13642325
> *i got my setup a while ago (vegas 07)..I'm still waiting for my car to get out of the body shop to put everything back together and finally install it. I'll let everyone know how it performs.
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats nice.....


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice parts


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

any updates?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 20 2009, 12:18 PM~13059883
> *PRICING WILL BE UP THIS WEEKEND
> *


nice homie  viejitos miami fl


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 20 2009, 12:50 AM~13057145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


give the price on aircraft pumps or in a kit reg dumps


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Aug 13 2009, 11:35 PM~14766030
> *give the price on  aircraft pumps or in a kit reg dumps
> *


those are not aircraft pumps homie


----------



## lines (Oct 10, 2009)

you got any adex dumps that are used for sell le me know


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

[/quote]


how much for this right here just as it is?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 19 2009, 02:38 PM~13622968
> *how much for just the block
> and do you have any round whammy tanks
> 
> ...


that would look alot cleaner with flush mount screws


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

good observation Eric. Indeed they would


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 19 2009, 11:50 PM~13057145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats the price on the last 2 (set)?
thanks


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by meauli_@Jan 26 2010, 11:03 PM~16425080
> *whats the price on the last 2 (set)?
> thanks
> *


650


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 19 2009, 10:51 PM~13057161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much?


----------



## meauli (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 27 2010, 02:50 PM~16430582
> *650
> *


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 20 2009, 02:50 AM~13057145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much 4 those whammy tanks.. :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

What's the ticket on the dual optima battery tray? What's it made of?


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA HYDRO_@Feb 24 2009, 05:51 PM~13100909
> *$129
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALIFORNIA HYDRO_@Feb 24 2009, 05:51 PM~13100909
> *$129
> 
> 
> ...


do you still have these for sell??


----------



## ah2hydraulics (Jun 27, 2007)

You can get them at AH-2 Hydraulics, see the Website


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

is this company still around?


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG (Jun 14, 2010)

I THINK ZENITH WAS SOLD TO CORKY OF COKER TIRE HE HANDED TO HIS SON BUT RAY MARCHISSET IS STILL IN THE PICTURE SOME HOW IF MY SOURCES ARE CORRECT IF THAT IS THE CASE THAT WOULD MEAN CA HYDROS IS PARTIALLY OWNED BY COKER TIRE... WHAT EVER THE CASE PRODUCTS LOOK NICE AND AS FAR AS AH2 AL CRANE IS SOME HOW STILL INVOLVED BUT AS A SILENT PARTNER RELATED TO BILL @ AH2 IF MY SOURCES ARE CORRECT


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LATIN WORLD OG_@Apr 26 2011, 10:47 PM~20429095
> *I THINK ZENITH WAS SOLD TO CORKY OF COKER TIRE HE HANDED TO HIS SON BUT RAY MARCHISSET IS STILL IN THE PICTURE SOME HOW IF MY SOURCES ARE CORRECT IF THAT IS THE CASE THAT WOULD MEAN CA HYDROS IS PARTIALLY OWNED BY COKER TIRE... WHAT EVER THE CASE PRODUCTS LOOK NICE AND AS FAR AS AH2 AL CRANE IS SOME HOW STILL INVOLVED BUT AS A SILENT PARTNER RELATED TO BILL @ AH2 IF MY SOURCES ARE CORRECT
> *



wtf lol ray died ca hydros was never really a company it was ah2 basically. your sources are defective detectives :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 27 2011, 08:17 AM~20430374
> *wtf lol ray died ca hydros was never really a company it was ah2 basically. your sources are defective detectives  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno:


----------

